# Apple Watch & WhatsApp



## mainecoon (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir la situation de WhatsApp et la AppleWatch.
Il y a toujours pas une app WhatsApp dans la montre, mais depuis un petit moment (peut être Watch OS 2), on peut répondre aux messages WhatsApp directement sur les notifications de la montre. C'est sympa, (enfin!), mais pourquoi il y a pas une app pour voir ses messages?


----------



## Fonzerelli (28 Novembre 2015)

Tout simplement parce que certains éditeur n'ont pas l'envie/temps/moyen de développer une app pour cette montre. Je pense notamment à Google, très en retard (volontairement, j'en suis sûr)…

le 3d touch semble + à la mode !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Décembre 2015)

mainecoon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir la situation de WhatsApp et la AppleWatch.
> Il y a toujours pas une app WhatsApp dans la montre, mais depuis un petit moment (peut être Watch OS 2), on peut répondre aux messages WhatsApp directement sur les notifications de la montre. C'est sympa, (enfin!), mais pourquoi il y a pas une app pour voir ses messages?


Une application de messagerie instantanée sans clavier, ce n'est quand même pas tres adapté...


----------



## Fonzerelli (2 Décembre 2015)

Ben écoute, avec Siri ça fonctionne bien. 
Il y a juste les noms propres qui sont compliqués et le fait qu'on ne peut pas corriger les mots sans tout effacer.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Décembre 2015)

Disons que je ne le vois pas dicter les messages dans la rue pendant des heures... Ponctuellement pourquoi pas mais si il faut parler, autant téléphoner...

Je pense que c'est le raisonnement de WhatsApp qui pense que l'investissement en temps de développement est difficile à rentabiliser...


----------



## fousfous (2 Décembre 2015)

Je suis bien d'accord, c'est pas très pratique comme usage.


----------



## Fonzerelli (3 Décembre 2015)

L'application Facebook Messenger fonctionne assez bien… c'est un exemple de ce qui est possible de faire.


----------



## RickStromzy (28 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il du nouveau ? Je ne trouve rien sur le Net à part WatchChat, une app tierce qui permet d’utiliser WhatsApp directement sur l’Apple Watch. Mais j'aimerais être sûr avant d'envisagwer de téléchrger cet appli.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## RickStromzy (14 Mai 2019)

Up ??!?


----------



## yabr (14 Mai 2019)

j'ai telechargé(et payé)WatchChat...ça ne marche pas bien...du moins pour moi...du coup ,je ne m'en sers pas


----------



## RickStromzy (14 Mai 2019)

Oui j'ai vu qu'il y avait WatchChat mais pas de bons feedback. Merci pour ta réponse.


----------

